# Running a-frame and weave pole training



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Had a fun training session with Pimg after work today. I've been revisiting her running a-frame for a while now since she's been hitting pretty high on the yellow. I lowered the a-frame down to about 3' and am using the Rachel Sanders' box method. I think I did just a couple different heights since I wasn't retraining anything- just touching up. I believe I set it to 3', 4', and then full height over the course of two months or so. Pimg's really running it well now, and she's hitting very consistently in trials.

The weave-a-matics are also working well. I'm VERY pleased with her footwork and speed. She's significantly faster in the weaves now. I do have them set as a very narrow channel, and a moderate angle on the weaves. My plan is to gradually bring the poles back to vertical monitoring her footwork, and then finally close the channel.

Enjoy the video


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Looks awesome! Pimg's footwork and speed have definitely improved in the weaves. I need to get back to running A-frame work both of my dogs.


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow! Her weaves are looking awesome! I'll have to try the weave-a-matics if I go back to agility with Tara. The contacts look great too! Nice work!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Loved the weaves, really nice job on both!  

I was laughing at Jinks in the background running around with his disk, I could almost hear his voice in the background "Dad! Dad! Dad! Pimg! Pimg! Pimg! Dad! Dad! Dad! Pimg! Pimg! Pimg! Why is noone throwing this for me!"


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Shade said:


> I was laughing at Jinks in the background running around with his disk, I could almost hear his voice in the background "Dad! Dad! Dad! Pimg! Pimg! Pimg! Dad! Dad! Dad! Pimg! Pimg! Pimg! Why is noone throwing this for me!"


Yeah- that sounds about right!! HAHAHA!!


Thanks everyone! Yep- I had high hopes for the weave-a-matics, and I really don't feel let down. Has the footwork transfered over to competition weaves? Well, not yet- not entirely, but I can say her weaving is definitely improved. One thing I am shocked about is just how little of an angle you need the weave poles. You can see the poles are just a little narrower than her head at the height of her head. That's not much of an angle. But wow- dramatic improvement in footwork. I also like being able to have a channel in there- and again, only the slightest bit of a channel. I'm hoping that as I bring the angle op to vertical (leaving the channel open) the footwork will stay. Then I can eek the channel closed while keeping the speed up. Given how very little I have these two "Settings" set, I really think it'll work as planned.

The running a-frame has been so much fun! I really like the box method and think it's worked great for Pimg. It's probably about time for me to start fading the box away and see if she holds it. Really- I'm not even sure that matters to tell the truth. Who cares if the box is there while in my back yard? If Pimg thinks the box will be there in a trail, then she'll hit the contact likely before realizing the box isn't there. That's I'm not sure about- but it seems to be working so far. Her last trial she absolutely nailed the a-frame contact and was in the middle near every time.

Now her dogwalk and teeter... Well, there's always something to work on, isn't there?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

My favorite part was you and she running backwards for the aframe.

You are both TRULY AMAZING!!!!!

 :wild:  :wild: :wub:


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Looks great! As usual!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks ladies! 

MRL- did you notice that time when I reversed the video that Pimg had a two-stride a-frame? Scary!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You both are doing so well. Keep up the great training. 

Think you need a new GSD puppy TOO! So bring up 2 young dogs at the same time to be agility SUPER STARS!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Think you need a new GSD puppy TOO! So bring up 2 young dogs at the same time to be agility SUPER STARS!


Ha, I don't think so... Jinks is about as much as I can handle, though I'm sure Pimg would _thoroughly_ enjoy his focus taken off of her.

[EDIT]- though one of my favorite breeders has a litter on the ground from my favorite bitch... It's a good thing I actually can't fit a 3rd dog in my little car.


----------

